# Jimmy Marshall Manchester Liners



## Melz (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,
We are looking for a very good friend of my father in law's whom he served with in the merchant navy between 1950 and 1953. He was called Jimmy,or maybe James, Marshall and was from Liverpool, He courted my mother in law's sister and introduced my father in law to my mother in law whom my father in law left the merchant navy in 1953 to marry.
I know its a bit of a long shot, but someone may know him or his family, I have attached a photo of him and my father in law, he is on the left.
Many thanks again
Melissa


----------



## linda Humphreys (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi,
I don't. Want to build false hope but my grandfather's name was James Marshall, known as jimmy. He served in the merchant navy but not sure of dates. He married Eleanor and had 5 children born between 1942 and 1952. I only knew him as an elderly man but will show your photo to my aunt. I actually joined this site to try and trace my family tree.
best regards
linda


----------



## Melz (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow Linda....fingers crossed! Family rumours say that Jimmy lived in Gorse Hill at some point and that maybe his fathers name may of been Peter?this all came from my elderly uncle though...so not 100 per cent!look forward to hearing from you again Linda!


----------



## linda Humphreys (Aug 11, 2013)

hi, sorry to disappoint you but my granddad jimmy doesn't seem to be your jimmy. My jimmy left the merchant navy around 1945 and my aunts say its not the man in the photo.
best regards and good luck finding your jimmy
Linda


----------

